# Brembo ceramic pads for MKV/A3, anyone?



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was going to buy a set of Akebono front brake pads to upgrade my OEM pads,but I saw a set of Brembo ceramic pads (P85075N) on tirerack.com for around $70 bucks, have anyone used or know anything about these pads?


----------



## A2JettaGLI18 (Oct 2, 2002)

I was wondering the exact same thing. Although I'm looking to know how they compare to Hawk HPS pads.


----------



## j4s0nmuzik (Mar 23, 2005)

*Wondering the Same thing*

I am thinking about buying them. I think I may get the front slotted rotors as well.


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good. I bought a set of stoptech rotors too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

